# Are Computer Power Cords Universal?



## Miao (Jul 9, 2009)

I lost one of my old computer's power cords and I was wondering if I could use the power cord from a different computer with it. It fits into the system and all, but will it damage my computer if I turn it on? Or does it not matter?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its OK to use it,they are just the same as some kettle cords as well .....


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well they just universal like you said. So you can one in computer store for a spare


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also I think a power cord from a monitor is the same.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Just to be safe, Miao, are you referring to the AC power cord for a desktop computer or the DC power cord that plugs into a laptop? As others have mentioned, the AC power cord is fairly universal. A DC power cord for a laptop is definitely NOT universal.


----------

